# E39 53mm Midrange



## Shinsen (Jul 6, 2005)

I know everyone says when upgrading to just disconnect them, but has anyone found an upgrade for those 53mm midrange speakers?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Not yet... but I have some ideas - what other speakers are you using?


----------



## Shinsen (Jul 6, 2005)

el_duderino said:


> Not yet... but I have some ideas - what other speakers are you using?


Haven't decided yet, but looking at using the Focal Polyglass component speakers. I had them in my previous car and they sounded amazing. Very sharp and clear audio reproductions.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Shinsen said:


> Haven't decided yet, but looking at using the Focal Polyglass component speakers. I had them in my previous car and they sounded amazing. Very sharp and clear audio reproductions.


At that level of performance do NOT get anything in that size, and do not attempt to run anything at that price level off of the OEM amp. Speakers in that price range are designed to work together with their crossover as part of a system, and they pretty much require a two-channel aftermarket amp to run them.

I personally hate those tweeters, but hey, this is America (I'd look at DLS, Dyne, and Morel).


----------



## Shinsen (Jul 6, 2005)

Interesting. I haven't heard much about those brands you mentioned. Something else I was considering was the a/d/s speakers. Choices, choices.

It's a real shame that no one offers a 3 way component upgrade that fits. Given the mass quantities of E39s sold, there must be enough people wanting an upgrade.

So many things to do. I want to retrofit a nav, upgrade the speakers, and install an iceLink.


----------



## Shinsen (Jul 6, 2005)

Also by the way, I'd be curious as to your thoughts on speakers. 

Just for comparison, this is what I remember being in my previous car.

Pioneer DEH-7400MP
Focal Polyglass 690 CV1
Focal Polyglass 165 V1
and an Xtant amp


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, I like the xtant amp, but the new ones are nothing near as good as the older ones. I think an Eclipse or a Nak will sound better than the Pioneer, and be easier to use.

Dynaudio is considered by many to be the finest drivers for car in the world. www.dynaudio.com. From Denmark.

DLS has won more IASCA sound quality awards in the last three years than any other speaker. www.dls.se. From Sweden.

Morel is from Israel. www.morelhifi.com. Similar to the above, but lesser known.

I would NOT buy ANY current a/d/s/ product unless you get a steal on it. I dropped it this year. Not what they were. New owners.


----------



## Shinsen (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I'll take a look at them. What in particular about the Focal's tweeters turned you off?

Also which xtant amps should I steer clear of? I had an older one, but can't remember the model number. 

Also appreciate the tip on the a/d/s speakers. Did not realize that they had changed hands.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

xtant is now owned by MTX and the original amp designers have left. The new stuff is not anything like the original stuff. 

a/d/s/ is owned by Directed now. I hoped I'd like the speaks, but too hard to fit the mids anywhere. 

The Focal tweeters have two basic shortcomings to me:

1) They are metal. Haven't heard many metal tweeters in cars that I like.

2) They cross over at 4500 Hz. In cars, if the tweeter is at the same height as the mid, you usually have a very low stereo image that has a hole in the middle. The exception is kick panel pods. If the tweeter is much higher than the mid, you can elevate the image to close to eye level at some notes. 

If the xover point is lower - oh, let's say 2200 (DLS) or 1800 (Morel) or 3000 (Dynaudio) you get a very stable vocal midrange image up high. If the xovef point is an octave higher, the image tends to "hunt" up and down with frequency.


----------



## Shinsen (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry to resurrect an old topic. I was away for a little bit. 

If the new xtant amps are not that great which brands do you recommend? I would like something that would allow me the option to add a subwoofer later on.

I looked at the Dynaudio page and it looks pretty impressive. How are they pricewise in comparison with the Focals and which ones would you recommend for an E39?

Also, one last question. What size are the speakers in the rear doors?

Thanks!


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Just reading through this, friend of mine, Eddie DeJesus, used to compete in IASCA with a sponsorship from FOCAL, really nice stuff, however he has been sponsored by DLS for the last several years and won't go back. Do the research, DLS is awsome equipment :thumbup: 

I also know Steve Head, fierce IASCA competitor for years and also now running DLS, oh and they both brought trophies home from nationals.


----------



## Shinsen (Jul 6, 2005)

I was curious about the DLS UR35S after looking at the site. Is it possible to somehow through some coaxing fit the 63mm midrange into the 53mm midrange spot on an E39? 

How much does it run in the US as I can't seem to find US pricing anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Shinsen said:


> I was curious about the DLS UR35S after looking at the site. Is it possible to somehow through some coaxing fit the 63mm midrange into the 53mm midrange spot on an E39?
> 
> How much does it run in the US as I can't seem to find US pricing anywhere.
> 
> Thanks!


El Duderino sells it:thumbup:


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

A lot of people load the DLS from the front. The magnet fits through, as I recall. 

I have a friend's E39 we should be working on next week...I can check.

bimmerfest at avincar dot com


----------



## Shinsen (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, please let me know how it works out. 

The other day I was joking to my wife and said, "How's about a car trip to Portland?". Strangely enough, she said she wouldn't mind going. I may have to talk to you and see about what my options are.

Roughly how much are the DLS UR35S?

Thanks


----------



## Ag02M5 (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm looking for a 53mm replacement as well.

I was thinking of going with one of the lower end MB Quart components for the high/low.

So far my only find is to use a stock BMW mid. Are there any "decent" options like a mid from the HK system?

Cheers.

Ryan


----------



## BKH (Sep 28, 2004)

el_duderino said:


> A lot of people load the DLS from the front. The magnet fits through, as I recall. I have a friend's E39 we should be working on next week...I can check.


Any news on how it went?


----------



## underaudio (Mar 24, 2006)

i have seen a part number somewhere for a MB Quart 53mm speaker. almost ordered it but it really didn't look special. been a few years though. 

i have some MB Quart 3ways, to install myself with a 6.5" woofer. i plan to put the woofers in kick panels, use the OEM woofer location for my mids and just disconnect the bimmer mid. when i get round to it, that is.

had thoughts of turning the front door pockets into speaker pods but don't really want to cut up my doors.

btw - i saw replacement door panels in the UK that have pods built into them. try google.


----------

